# Tracksaw Track Hinge. Home Made MFT



## Steve Wardley (21 Jul 2019)

Hi all.

As a hobby woodworker I'm not in a position to afford the luxury of the Festool MFT table, however I do intend to make my own top complete with dog holes and would like to be able to have one of my Triton tracksaw tracks on a hinge from the back of the surface top to lift up out of the way when not in use.
I wondered if anyone had come up with a stable and square solution to this and if so how did you achieve it. I haven't been able view the official Festool solution to this problem as I understand they have a device that clips onto the edge of the MFT that their track fits into.

If anyone has any ideas and especially a picture that would be great.

Regards, Steve


----------



## Steve Wardley (21 Jul 2019)

Well. I think I've just answered my own question here with this YouTube video which is precisely what I'm trying to achieve.
I will leave the topic up in case it interests anyone else but if anyone has further suggestions all to the good.


https://youtu.be/jHDYCYwGyos


----------



## PeteG (22 Jul 2019)

I quite like the one in the video Steve, not sure how square I'd be able to get it with hinges.
I made a simple one with 18 mm side rails, so I have to use off cuts to pack it out using 6, 9 and 12 mm, does the job for the moment.


----------

